# Goldenes Dekor



## Marksbo (9. Februar 2013)

Hi,

hat schonmal jemand von euch die goldenen Schriftzüge auf den schwarz anodisierten Rahmen abbekommen bzw es versucht ?
wenn ja wie ?


mfg Markus


----------

